# Kudos to Pakistani Military for Rescuing Stranded Russian climber after six-day ordeal



## Stratford57

*Pakistan's helicopter pilots have rescued a Russian climber stranded on a mountain, ending his six-day ordeal in subzero temperatures, the army says.*

Alexander Gukov was stuck at a height of nearly 6,300m (20,670ft) at Latok 1 in the northern Karakoram range.






Previous attempts to airlift him failed because of bad weather. Officials say he is very weak but has no frostbite.

Pakistani and Russian officials say Mr Gukov was transported to the nearest hospital in Skardu.

"He has no severe frostbite... [He is] very weak and talks with difficulty," said Anna Piunova, the co-ordinator of the rescue teams.

The climber spent the last three days without food.

The 7,145m-high Latok 1 is known as one of the hardest peaks to climb.

Russian climber saved after six-day ordeal

Pakistan: Russian climber rescued, another dies on glacier - Times of India


----------

